# Maglite ML100 and ML150???



## Slickseth (Feb 21, 2010)

Have you guys seen these?

http://www.wellingtonsurplus.com.au...LITE+LED+FLASHLIGHT+2+C-CELL+-+MODEL+ML100-S2

and the rechargeable version:

http://www.wellingtonsurplus.com.au...IGHT+2+C-CELL+RECHARGEABLE+-+MODEL+ML150-2019


Why doesn't maglite do any marketing before releasing new products? Do they not care about making any money. For the life of me, I can't even find the slightest mention of these two products (or the new XL100) on maglite's own website.

The logic escapes me.

These may actually be VERY decent products. But nobody is going to know that. Because nobody is going to know that they exist until they end up on the clearance rack at lowes or home depot. 

In any case... I'm very curious about these two new products, as well as the xl100 (and any other new maglite products which have been silently introduced into the market). 

I've seen the recent reviews here on the xl100. Does anyonehave any experience with these other products?


----------



## pulstar (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow! Very nice finding!


----------



## Benson (Feb 21, 2010)

Slickseth said:


> Have you guys seen these?
> 
> http://www.wellingtonsurplus.com.au...LITE+LED+FLASHLIGHT+2+C-CELL+-+MODEL+ML100-S2
> 
> ...


Yes, in one of the XL-100 threads, months ago.




> Why doesn't maglite do any marketing before releasing new products? Do they not care about making any money. For the life of me, I can't even find the slightest mention of these two products (or the new XL100) on maglite's own website.


They _do_ marketing -- to their distributors. Fortunately, some CPFer got in touch with someone in the loop, got hold of some of distributor-targeted prerelease literature, and put up scans for us.

Also, note that they're _still_ not released -- that's why that dealer show out-of-stock. Some shops similarly listed the XL100 months ago, despite having no stock because they weren't released yet...

The logic escapes me.

These may actually be VERY decent products. But nobody is going to know that. Because nobody is going to know that they exist until they end up on the clearance rack at lowes or home depot. 



> I've seen the recent reviews here on the xl100. Does anyonehave any experience with these other products?


I think they were showing a prototype at SHOT, didn't they? Read the XL100 threads, I'm going from memory here...


----------



## Saint_Dogbert (Feb 21, 2010)

Focusing 'vortex'? :laughing:

Li-ion in the new magcharger, I see. Also, there is a 3-C cell size.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 21, 2010)

I like the design of these new Mags, and C size is very nice to hold. 
The question is of course whether they have an adequate heatsinking...

Regards, Patric


----------



## SKYTRAIL (Feb 21, 2010)

ML150-2019 - If this is the Brand new Upgraded Mag-Charger I believe this will be able to put out 400 Lumens.
It will be interesting to see this light in person when it lands.
Cheers.


----------



## Saint_Dogbert (Feb 22, 2010)

As far as I know there is not a Luxeon LED capable of producing 400 lumens, out the front or otherwise. Unless the product description is in error and the MagCharger update utilizes an LED other than a Luxeon Rebel. I'd be interested to know where a 400 lumen output for this light is stated, and by whom!


----------



## SKYTRAIL (Feb 22, 2010)

It doesn't really matter as until the light lands, It can have XXX Lumens so when it lands, Mag will advertise it and You can choose then whether to purchase then, based on facts, not advise from a forum. I am only telling you what I have been told in good faith. Cheers.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 22, 2010)

New Maglite XL100 review


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 22, 2010)

Curious to know more about that new Magcharger!


----------



## Chadder (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry to revive this old post, but I saw the maglite ML150 2 c-cell rechargable light listed on opticsplanet. When I searched the forum this was the only thread that listed the ML150. Has anyone heard any more information on these lights? Optics planet does not have very good information listed about the light.


----------



## CDP930 (Jul 30, 2010)

No idea, I didn't even realize how old the thread was till I read your post. I have not seen any other discussion on them on the board, but I might have missed something.

Are they out for sale now?


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 30, 2010)

All I can say about these lights is...soon...


----------



## Chadder (Jul 30, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> All I can say about these lights is...soon...


 What about specs on the light? What is the expected lumen out put? Will it run on reg alk or NiMh as back up to the recharge? Any info will be great!!


----------



## ncka1234 (Jul 30, 2010)

ML100 will be C cell alkaline only. LED available in 2C and 3C Should start shipping Sept. 

ML125 previewed at SHOT show will be LED Rechargeable System (drop in NIMH stick) or Alkaline batteries. 300+ Lumens OTF with either type of battery source. CREE LED. Will be demonstrated at Outdoor Retailer and will ship in Sept. 

ML150 being updated/tweaked..sorry no release date at the moment...


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 30, 2010)

140, and almost 400 aud???????? for a maglite????
i'll pass


----------



## Chadder (Jul 30, 2010)

ncka1234 said:


> ML100 will be C cell alkaline only. LED available in 2C and 3C Should start shipping Sept.
> 
> ML125 previewed at SHOT show will be LED Rechargeable System (drop in NIMH stick) or Alkaline batteries. 300+ Lumens OTF with either type of battery source. CREE LED. Will be demonstrated at Outdoor Retailer and will ship in Sept.
> 
> ML150 being updated/tweaked..sorry no release date at the moment...


 Thanks for the information!! I guess I need to go back through the shot show threads and see if there are any pics for these lights.


----------



## CDP930 (Jul 30, 2010)

The pictures that are floating around on various sites. are they of the light or just a stock photo of a different model? It looks a little more streamline than a standard recharge mag. 

Are they any first thoughts or reviews of the ML125 from SHOT?


----------



## hiluxxulih (Sep 8, 2010)

Any news on the Maglite ML100 ? I want one of these .


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 8, 2010)

More delays...it's looking like 2011 now. 

Don't worry though, stay tuned to SmartDeviceResource.com as we'll be the first to have a review up once the light it out.


----------



## Jash (Sep 8, 2010)

alpg88 said:


> 140, and almost 400 aud???????? for a maglite????
> i'll pass



Tell me about it. I bought a 4D at Big W for $34 and one of Mac's SST-50 drop-ins for a pinch over $120.

So that would be $154 Oz bucks for a 600 otf lumen maglite.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Sep 8, 2010)

Whats the holdup on these ?


----------



## ama230 (Sep 9, 2010)

hiluxxulih said:


> Whats the holdup on these ?



I dont know but as soon as the ml100 3C comes out im going to slap three eneloops aa's in it and its going to be awesome!

Also, does anybody know if this is going to come with the newest luxeon rebel and it would be awesome with 200 lumens at the least and then have all the nice new modes with an actual low and high.

Id like to see around 40 bucks too but can only wish... I bet during christmas time well see these at the same price as the xl100. I want my maglite and I want it now!!!:mecry:


----------



## FlashPilot (Sep 14, 2010)

ama230 said:


> I want my maglite and I want it now!!!:mecry:


 
+1 :devil:


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 13, 2010)

I talked to Mag today, they said the ML100 is supposed to start shipping at the end of this month!

I also asked about specs.... nothing yet.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 14, 2010)

optics planet has ml100 for about 50usd, and ml150 for about 125usd.
however, i doubt they have them in stock yet, most likely they will charge you, than you'll wait until they get it, they did that before to me once.


----------



## jellydonut (Oct 14, 2010)

> patented MAG Beam Alignment System, this allows the user to align the LED module within the centre of the focusing vortex, which provides remarkable brightness and laser sharp focusing.


I love this. Such a nice way of saying 'due to the way our lights are constructed the lights are unfocused out of the box. we leave this final job to our customers.':tinfoil:

Doesn't look too exciting to me.. Still the same old Mag, same old Rebel emitter, except this time they've added 7 modes that you select with a single clicky switch. The only good thing about Mags are their simplicity, now they've decided to make them annoying to use? Great.:tired:


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 14, 2010)

The design of the multi-mode is that for 100% brightness, one button push is all that is needed. If that's all you need, you won't ever encounter the other modes.


----------



## Relojero (Mar 21, 2011)

Thread revival--

Anything new on these?


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I spoke to a sales manager when CPF was down.

The salesmen supposedly have samples, and they should start shipping by the end of the month.
I have been told Zbattery will probably have them first.

Also, the UI has been revised, and there are now 4 mode groups.

Secondly, the upcoming minimag pro is to have 200lm--OTF.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 21, 2011)

LED-Resource will be one of the first to have reviews up, so stay tuned.  The ML150 is not going to be anytime soon though.


----------



## Relojero (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys!

- and can't wait for Robin's review!


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally have some concrete info about these lights. 

http://www.led-resource.com/2011/03/maglite-new-products-for-2011/


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 31, 2011)

Moving this to the LED Flashlights forum.

Bill


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mini Mag pro is supposed to do 200lm OTF. I spoke to a sales Mgr. earlier this month.
I'm disappointed by the ML100s specs. I thought it was basically a ML125 w/o the charger etc.

Hopefully the light can be purchased alone.


----------



## Chadder (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the update! I almost forgot about these lights.


----------



## jtblue (Apr 1, 2011)

jabe1 said:


> Mini Mag pro is supposed to do 200lm OTF. I spoke to a sales Mgr. earlier this month.
> I'm disappointed by the ML100s specs. I thought it was basically a ML125 w/o the charger etc.
> 
> Hopefully the light can be purchased alone.


 
I am pretty keen on the Mini Mag pro as I don't have a AA led light but at 200lm for a single mode light its simply way to bright for most practical tasks.....I hope that there was some misunderstanding


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 1, 2011)

the way i see it they are already outdated before they even hit the market. but it is just me, spoiled flashoholic.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 1, 2011)

jtblue said:


> I am pretty keen on the Mini Mag pro as I don't have a AA led light but at 200lm for a single mode light its simply way to bright for most practical tasks.....I hope that there was some misunderstanding


No misunderstanding, it's single mode and 170-200 lumens. Note that you can always unfocus the light to reduce brightness, I've done that a couple times with my Stinger DS LED HP when the 50 lumen low was still too bright.


----------



## sunfire (Apr 2, 2011)

I WANT A MINIMAG PRO!!! NOW!!!

sorry... lovecpf


----------



## jtblue (Apr 3, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> No misunderstanding, it's single mode and 170-200 lumens. Note that you can always unfocus the light to reduce brightness, I've done that a couple times with my Stinger DS LED HP when the 50 lumen low was still too bright.



Yeah good point with the focusing thing, I was gonna bring up the argument that runtime will be poor but then again it can't be any worse than an incan minimag.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 3, 2011)

Runtime should be at least 2 hours or so. The XL200 gets 2.5 hours, but the 3AAA has a longer tail end of the runtime, so it's hard to say what the 2AA will be.


----------



## StageofHistory (Apr 11, 2011)

The ML125 is looking impressive, although it’s a shame there's no cradle like the MagCharger, forcing you remove the battery to change it (and I bet spares aren't going to be cheap, either). What might turn me off it, though, is that it doesn't seem to be able to run off 12v... That's very disappointing, and could be a deal breaker for me if there's no work around.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 11, 2011)

The ML125 is seperate from the MagCharger line, it's designed for NiMH and alkaline compatibility. MagCharger LED will be the ML150, which is still a ways off.

12V adapter for it shouldn't be too hard, just need to find a compatible connector.


----------



## StageofHistory (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info - I'll keep an eye out...


----------



## LEDrock (Apr 17, 2011)

The minimag pro is what has me interested right now. 200 lumens in a light like my current minimag (which has a nite-ize module in it for about 20 lumens) and for $30! I don't know of any light out there right now that can do that. Is there one? If there is, I'd like to know (for that price). 

The ones that are that bright are multi-level and have a price tag of $60 or more from what I've seen. The Pro could set a new standard, assuming they don't do something to it before it's released to mess it up. Seems like Mag Instrument does that alot.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 18, 2011)

The MM Pro is interesting as a marketing departure for Mag. I think for decent performance, it will need to rely on lithium or nimh cells. Otherwise, it will be like the existing MM multimode but with an available, very short duration Max output due to alkaline limits. I'm also interested in how heat management will be handled, as the MM isn't too massive.


----------



## Robin24k (May 13, 2011)

Just found out the reason behind the latest delay...the ML100 is getting the Cree LED (likely XP-E) as well. I would expect the ML100 to be ~130 lumens, similar to the D-cell models, and it looks like the entire Maglite LED line is moving to that LED.


----------



## ringzero (May 13, 2011)

I'm excited about the upcoming ML100.

Really good looking light with sleek, classic lines IMO.

Love that it has a side switch.

Love the 2 inch diam head, because that bigger head will put out 16,000+ cd for some very decent throw.

Outputs of 100+ lumens and 30 lumens are fine for my intended use, mainly night walking, and the runtime is quite decent for 2C alkalines.

Can't wait to get one of these lights!

.


----------



## elseis66 (May 18, 2011)

I hope Lowes has some of these on their Black Friday deal!


----------



## uh60james (Aug 13, 2011)

Any new info on the ML100,125,150? All of the lowes in my area are showing magchargers out of stock, was wondering if that means the ML150 was coming. Not much info on these lights at all.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 13, 2011)

The lights were about to start shipping last month, but they decided to change the UI again. Hopefully there will be better momentary operation (the current UI has a function set that includes a single click for momentary, so to turn the light on, you need to click twice)...


----------



## j3bnl (Aug 13, 2011)

Any further news on the release date for the minimag pro Robin?
My XL200 is feeling lonely and needs some company.
Will the lens be the same size as the current one ala the xl lights?


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok ok, guys...I will check with them again on Monday and report back. 

The Mini Maglite Pro will be the same size as the Mini Maglite 2AA, so yes, same size window.


----------



## FlashPilot (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG, these still havent been released yet??? I hope mag steps up with the efficiency of XM-L and redesigns the non-existant heat sink in its new offerings instead of the pathetic rubbish they've sold in the past few years. They do make for a great mod host but no joy in stock form.


----------



## j3bnl (Aug 15, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Ok ok, guys...I will check with them again on Monday and report back.
> 
> The Mini Maglite Pro will be the same size as the Mini Maglite 2AA, so yes, same size window.


 

Look forward to hearing if there is a firm release date for this.
Thats good news on the lens being the same size, I have a spare UCL after I ordered 2 for the XL200.


----------



## cplusplus (Aug 15, 2011)

These are overpriced how much lumens does these produce?


----------



## cplusplus (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm happy to see that Mag-Lite is finally starting to catch up.


----------



## j3bnl (Aug 16, 2011)

cplusplus said:


> These are overpriced how much lumens does these produce?



Why do some post people such rubbish?
How can you say they are over priced when they haven't even been released yet and the RRP isn't confirmed.
Suggest you refrain from such pointless posts as it does you no credit. 

Anyway any further word from Mag, Robin on these and the Mini pros release date. 
Oh perhaps you could say for the people just here to flame and not read the whole thread what the expected lumen output is.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 24, 2011)

I haven't forgotten...will be getting some more concrete information tomorrow, but what I have right now is that the Mini Maglite Pro is still on schedule for September and will be 200+ lumens.


----------



## uh60james (Aug 24, 2011)

Excellent, thanks for sharing Robin24k


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 8, 2011)

Sneak preview...





 




​


----------



## DM51 (Sep 8, 2011)

Robin24k, I've deleted those images as they were hotlinked from another website. 


*Edit:* My bad - sorry!


----------



## hiluxxulih (Sep 8, 2011)

What is the point to these lights ? they dont seem to have anymore power than the 2AA version unless its longer runtime or am I missing something ? I am still wanting the mini Promag though .


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 8, 2011)

DM51, that is my website, so the images aren't hotlinked.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 8, 2011)

OK - case explained - you may replace them. My apologies!


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 8, 2011)

No problem, I figured that my profile pic would have explained it, but I guess it's not obvious enough.


----------



## Retinator (Sep 8, 2011)

Interesting, I was just looking for a red XL 200, and found a dealer that claimed to have one of these in stock already...

Looks like [email protected] is getting it together.

The new chargers should do well with a price point around $90, I think it said.


----------



## richpalm (Sep 8, 2011)

I only use 'em for mod hosts... I wish they'd get with it on updated LED's. XP-E is ho-hum to me. Too dim. 

I do like the looks of the ML's though. 

Rich


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 8, 2011)

It's XP-G in the ML125. The ML100 will have XP-E.

Heatsinking appears to be better too, metal surrounds the LED. Modding is probably not going to be easy.



​ 
For those that are picky about beam pattern, the position of the LED module in the ML-series can be fine-tuned. However, I left mine alone as the hotspot was circular and centered from the factory.



http://www.led-resource.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/ML125_13.jpg​


----------



## NOREAT (Oct 12, 2011)

Is the ML100 already out? I'm pretty sure I saw it in a store the other day.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, should be available now.


----------



## samd (Oct 18, 2011)

hiluxxulih said:


> What is the point to these lights ? they dont seem to have anymore power than the 2AA version unless its longer runtime or am I missing something ? I am still wanting the mini Promag though .




Although I haven't seen runtime plots, I like the idea of the ML125. Even if the circuitry isn't as advanced, it must last longer than my only other good flashlight, a single AA Jetbeam. 

What I really like is that you could use three different types of batteries: the supplied NiMh battery, three regular C batteries (or C rechargeables) or 3 AA batteries in adapters. I think this would be a great flashlight to have in the home. And if it runs well enough on 3AAs then I can buy 4 packs of AAs; one battery for my Jetbeam and three for the Mag.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 18, 2011)

Runtime is quite long (regulated 8.5 hours on NiMH), and it also has a new reflector designed for the XP-E and XP-G that gives it good throw. It's also got a head switch.

I used Eneloop AA's in my ML125 when I first got it (NiMH pack was charging), and it worked fine. Runtime is a little short, and I don't want to use an odd number of AA's, so I'm back to using the NiMH pack. It was much lighter with the AA's though.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 13, 2011)

Just completed my runtime test for the 2-cell ML100...





Looks like the same as the XL200, reduce to 50% after 12 minutes of runtime. I don't have a chart for the ML125 yet (alkaline test is in progress, ~24 hours left), but the ML125 with NiMH reduces to 75% after 12 minutes.

Remember, this type of behavior is preferred by law enforcement for better runtime, but you can always reset the light with a power cycle if you need more light (however, chances are, you probably won't even notice it).


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 23, 2011)

ML100 3-cell runtime test completed.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 25, 2011)

ML100 2-cell 90% duty cycle runtime test completed.


----------

